# How do people cope with the heat?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I posted about how shocked I was at the temperatures, but now I'm wondering just how people cope with the heat? Are there health issues involved? Problems with dehydration?


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

OK, OK, I know the place is full of freezing cold air conditioning. But you have to go ouside sometimes, don't you? I'd think the shock from air-conditioning to 45C would be murder. Or is that why they have valet parking at the malls? So someone will have your car all cooled down and you will only have to be outside for seconds?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Peter.dk said:


> Ignore this message 5


so creative


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I would suppose you dont plan so many outside activities during the hottest part of the day. drink fluids, and wear clothes made from cotton. sunscreen. if you work outside may god be with you.


----------

